# Travco progress



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Boy this RV is rusty. Boy many folks have experimented. Boy this is a challenge and great fun. Frank


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

That is quite a project you got there and the experience you posted about driving it home sounds like some cars I owned as a teenager. LOL


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*The Travco project*

While continuing the take apart today, the water heater's location was discovered. The water heateris under the street side bed at rear of RV. This water heater is 30 amps at 240 VAC. WOW This is a first for me. The storage area is wasted. Gonna get a LPG unit and redo all the piping. In this RV, no shower or bath sink. All the water lines are 1/2 soft copper. The very old Kohler gen set is 6500 watts and 120/240 VAC. The dash was removed and a list of all wiring colors. I must create a wiring diagram. Gonna change all the dash switches to HD toggle switches. The headlites will be controlled by a couple hd relays. The engine switch will not be a key lock and have a seperate starter push button. The start relay and voltage regulator to be moved also..... Frank


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ouch , oh, ugh, and oh no*

Today a glass shop came to check my Travco windshields. To install 2 new windshields and complete gasket would cost just at $3K. The RV cost just $2K. The glass man recommended against used glass. Maybe the window openings can be modified for another type window. Maybe a new frame can be fabricated for flat glass. Buying a parts Travco seems like a money saver.
Frank


----------

